# Calling the Fountain Pen Guy from NH



## TonyL (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't find the post, but it was less than a few days ago. An IAP member wrote that he has appreciated FPs since 1962; I believe he is from New Hampshire. I would love to ask him some questions. if you know who you are or don't mind telling me who he is, I would greatly appreciate it.


Much kindness,

Tony


----------



## Sprung (Apr 18, 2015)

Tony, I just read your post - then went and got caught up on another thread a few down and say Bryguy's post in this thread and think it's the one you were thinking of: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/fountain-cleaning-131465/


----------



## TonyL (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes...many thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

